

It’s unlikely that we can prevent the total surveillance society from happening - imartin2k
http://martinweigert.com/its-unlikely-that-we-can-prevent-the-total-surveillance-society-from-happening/

======
oxalo
So it makes sense that the surveillance will never be curtailed politically,
but what about technologically? Is it possible that software that fights
surveillance will become prevalent?

